# Radius Tour Concept ITS Putter Purchased And Fitted From Scott Gourlay



## munro007 (May 2, 2012)

I have always been a believer that putting is the most important part of my game, so i don't mind spending a little more money when it comes to buying a putter. For the last 9 years i have been using a Scotty Cameron Studio Design No5, and to be honest i thought my putting was pretty good. Well this was until i tried Scotts Radius Tour Concept ITS demo out. The first thing i will mention is that this club fits me better than my Scotty, it is less upright and the shaft is a better length, my Scotty is to upright and to long. The second thing i noticed is how nicely balanced the Radius putter is, i now have a good looking putting stroke. When Scott was fitting me for this club, he noticed that i putt from inside to straight. The milled face makes for a solid feeling off the face, what you put in, you get out, i don't like putters that ping off the face. I also went for the Oversize grip, which feels so good. I have played 5 games with my new putter, and i have taken at least 4 strokes off my game. IMO well worth the asking price. 












The ITS â€“ Inside to Square â€“ is designed to be used for a putting stroke arcing inside the line on the backstroke and going straight through to the target on the follow through. The heel fin is proven to take the eye onto an inside path takeaway. Reduced toe weighting helps maintain balance for a straight through stroke. The ITS is perfect for any golfer looking to perfect this type of stroke or looking to fix a poor, outside the line takeaway.
Available: Right-handed
Grip: Radius Standard or Oversize
Shaft: Stepless Steel
Offset: Full
Material: CNC Milled 304
Lie 70: Standard, +1, +2, -1, -2
Loft: 3.5
Weight: 350
Length Options: 33, 34, 35, 36, Custom
Headcover included







The ITS â€“ Inside to Square path









Oversize Radius putter grip







Radius Putter Headcover








Radius Putter Shaft


----------



## Andy (May 2, 2012)

Awesome putters IMO also. Had a swing with a few when I was through at Scott's earlier in the year. Was very tempted but cash was tight.


----------



## munro007 (May 2, 2012)

Andy, you need to go back and get fitted when you get some spare cash.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 2, 2012)

I know money is irrelevent when it comes to the confidence a new club gives but what is the damage for one of them? Looks awesome btw, probably not everyones cup of tea but golf is about function over form imho


----------



## GreiginFife (May 2, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I know money is irrelevent when it comes to the confidence a new club gives but what is the damage for one of them? Looks awesome btw, probably not everyones cup of tea but golf is about function over form imho
		
Click to expand...

Gibbo I think they run at about Â£250 for the putter plus whatever fitting costs/grip etc.


----------



## munro007 (May 2, 2012)

Going from my beautiful Scotty to this was a bit of a shock, but the bit that stick out of the heel, thats the clever bit. You find yourself watch that bit, and before you know it you have just made another really go putting stroke. The balance weight is just right for me. I am not very good with all the tech talk, all i know it works. If your in the market place for a new high end putter, give them a try, they might surprise you.


----------

